# Mail - La touche "envoyer" est grisée



## Abrainonlyn (23 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai fait une longue recherche sur le forum avant de poster, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse... j'espère donc ne pas avoir raté un sujet et faire double-post. Espère aussi être dans la bonne section!
Sinon, n'hésitez pas à bouger mon message d'endroit.

Depuis hier, lorsque j'écris un nouveau message, la touche "envoyer" est grisée, ce qui fait que je ne peux pas cliquer dessus. J'ai regardé dans Mail comment je pouvais faire, notamment en allant dans "modifier le compte", mais je n'y arrive pas....

Est ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un? L'un d'entre vous saurait quelle manip je dois faire pour y remedier, s'il vous plait? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2008)

Quel Mail?
Quel entretien de l'OS

suggestions
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

*réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'appli à probleme sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe toutes les mises à jour, permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis


toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Abrainonlyn (23 Mai 2008)

Je me sens terriblement quiche, à la lecture de ton message... Car après avoir tout relu et m'être dit: "Allez, E., fais un effort, y'a bien au moins UN des conseils que tu peux comprendre et mettre en pratique". Eh ben... nan... je n'en comprends aucun.  

En fait je suis passée sous Mac qu'en janvier dernier. Et à la base, je ne déchirai déjà pas tout sur pc... Arch ! 

Sinon, c'est quoi l'entretien de l'OS? 
Pour mail, c'est la version 3.2 (919/919.2)

Désolée... je me sens toute bidon, là.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2008)

ok donc leopard

fais déjà ce que j'ai indiqué au dessus
au minimum réparation de autorisations
(via utilitaire disque)


----------

